# Port Errors



## kevinwincott (Jul 31, 2013)

New server built today using 9.1-RELEASE, trying to install htop and nrpe2 but getting the following error:


```
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1
```

On a different server, still 9.1-RELEASE, these built OK yesterday.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you update the ports tree? The tree that comes with 9.1-RELEASE is quite old now. 

I've seen a few other ports giving the same error. This seems to be a small port system issue. You can try building the port using `# make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean`.

The MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE tells the ports system not to try and build multiple parts at the same time.


----------



## kevinwincott (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, tried to build htop, apache22 and apache24:


```
peedy# make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean
===>   htop-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
===>   python27-2.7.5_1 depends on shared library: intl - not found
===>    Verifying install for intl in /usr/ports/devel/gettext
===>  Building for gettext-0.18.3
Making all in gnulib-local
Making all in gettext-runtime
/usr/bin/make  all-recursive
Making all in doc
Making all in intl
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC --mode=compile cc -c -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -DLOCALE_ALIAS_PATH=\"/usr/local/share/locale\"  -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DBUILDING_LIBINTL -DBUILDING_DLL -DIN_LIBINTL  -DENABLE_RELOCATABLE=1 -DIN_LIBRARY -DINSTALLDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DNO_XMALLOC  -Dset_relocation_prefix=libintl_set_relocation_prefix  -Drelocate=libintl_relocate  -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBICONV=1 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fvisibility=hidden  ./localename.c
libtool: compile:  cc -c -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -DLOCALE_ALIAS_PATH=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DBUILDING_LIBINTL -DBUILDING_DLL -DIN_LIBINTL -DENABLE_RELOCATABLE=1 -DIN_LIBRARY -DINSTALLDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DNO_XMALLOC -Dset_relocation_prefix=libintl_set_relocation_prefix -Drelocate=libintl_relocate -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBICONV=1 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fvisibility=hidden ./localename.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/localename.o
./localename.c: In function '_nl_locale_name_thread_unsafe':
./localename.c:2605: error: 'locale_t' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2605: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
./localename.c:2605: error: for each function it appears in.)
./localename.c:2605: error: expected ';' before 'thread_locale'
./localename.c:2606: error: 'thread_locale' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2606: error: 'LC_GLOBAL_LOCALE' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2626: error: 'LC_CTYPE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2629: error: 'LC_NUMERIC_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2632: error: 'LC_TIME_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2635: error: 'LC_COLLATE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2638: error: 'LC_MONETARY_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2641: error: 'LC_MESSAGES_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)
./localename.c:2646: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.3/gettext-runtime/intl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.3/gettext-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.3/gettext-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/htop.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/htop.
```


----------



## RedErick (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello!

Try to use, for example, `pkg_add -rv <port_full_name>` to install this application directly from binaries.


----------

